# Game 51: Heat @ Warriors (2/12 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 12, 2014 | 10:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last game before the all star break. 

Hopefully Wade is over his migraine by tomorrow night. Bogut is out for the Warriors (as is Jermaine Oneal).

Warriors destroyed our D in the 1st game and since then, they have acquired Heat killer Jordan Crawford.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I say our D smartens up and we play well enough to win, hopefully Wade is healthy enough to carry a large load tomorrow.

Have no clue how the rotation is going to look like.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least Curry's been shooting from ball racks to practice for the shootout. All we can hope is that it throws off his shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 1m
> Heat coach Erik Spoelstra expects all his players to be available vs Warriors.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers lost tonight. Usually a bad omen for the Heat. But if they do win, they could go into the all star break just two games behind in the loss column.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness. Now Wade is out with a sore left foot. 

Douglas gets the start again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier with a behind the back dribble and layup in traffic and now a post up and kick out pass to Cole for 3. Shocking stuff(though he did have a pretty nice post up game in his younger days).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty good start. Battier made the best dribble-drive move you'll ever see out of him. Bosh pretty active inside. TDoug playing good D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mark Jackson stays iso-ing against Ray every time down the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley in over Lewis tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333 at the buzzer

28-20 after 1

Very good defensive quarter. Gotta keep that up and gonna need a lot of offensive support for Lebron tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So nice to be on the good end of a buzzer-beating 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its shots like that, that keep Mike on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet move by Beasley

There you go, dont settle for long J's off the dribble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley showing Bosh how to post up Klay Thompson


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Its shots like that, that keep Mike on the bench.


That and his awareness on D. Started better than I expected this season, but hasn't improved much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and GO in.

Very good minutes by Beasley.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A little SF action for Bease there guarding Barnes playing next to Bosh/Bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Warriors instantly put Oden in a screen and Curry quickly hits a 3 with a slow closing Oden.

****, Bosh is having a butterfingers game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I just dropped a lot of B names

^Yup. Noticed Bosh bringing the butterfingers early on tonight. So frustrating how he has entire games like that. If he had good hands we'd be so much more deadly on O. Just can't throw him many pocket passes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Oden is gonna play tonight, the guard covering Curry is gonna have to bust his ass and not allow himself to get screened.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

Wow


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Only LeBron can do that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bease

10 points for Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train and1

Mini MBP right there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot selection by Lebron and Curry comes right back and hits a 3

Oden draws Lee's 3rd foul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Worst Greg Oden stint I've seen, even though he's played some good D for the most part. His trouble seems to be on pick and rolls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, this is just an awful matchup for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Lebron to Bosh. 2 buzzer beaters in favor of the Heat. 

57-46 at the half

Great half for Lebron. Great D as well. Mike stepping up big time. Has 12 on the night, 10 in the 2nd quarter alone. Cole also stepped up. Gonna need much more of the same in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Damn Lebron is playing crazy good. He's going to flirt with a triple double again, 0 turnovers to boot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great effort by Heat so far. We've answered their runs like we're the home team. Beasley's given a huge lift and was inserted back right after the LeBron and LeFather sub that made us hit a snag, which clearly helped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris Cole is playing Stephen Curry to a draw. That wont last, but what an improvement from the 1st game. Though I think Curry went off in the 2nd half of the last game. 

Battier took an elbow from Lee in the 1st quarter and had to get 5 stitches. Didnt return after that but according to JJax he wants to come back in. 

They showed the video. Shane didnt look too happy with Lee.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Holy shit Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe Tony Douglas should only start 2nd halfs because he's having another strong one tonight. Great drive and pass to Bosh for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to bosh for the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go up 21, then go bad. 

Still up 12. Gotta answer this run and end the quarter right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, something just fell from the roof and shattered on the floor. 

Very lucky no one was under the basket right then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, Heat still suck with big leads. They go up 21 in dominant fashion, then allow a 16-2 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike had 10 in the 2nd quarter. Hasn't played so far in the third. 

Problem Spo?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen 33333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-82 after 3

Heat were up 21 in the 3rd. Then the Warriors close on a 28-9 run. 

Gonna need someone to step up on offense whenever it is that Lebron gets his rest. Hopefully Beasley can again.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another three. So annoying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @JFriel90 1m
> 
> 48-28 points in the paint edge in a 2-point game. Only this team.


Jumpers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry going off from 3 now. always someone against us.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Two dumb actions by Beasley.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Man the NBA really has decided that Lebron gets the Shaq treatment when it comes to fouls. Its really annoying to watch especially when Durant and Harden get all the light touch fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 7-0 run after the Warriors went up 3.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Bron 1 assist and 1 Board away from trip doub. Bet he won't get it lol


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Did anyone see Lebrons hair during that interview?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-0 run for the Heat now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crawford hits an and1. That Heat killer had been too quiet tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 for Mike now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna take one more run by the Heat to win this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario with a great deflection and Lebron just stood there for some reason instead of diving on that ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is David Lee on the Heat killer team? I think he's close to being 1st team PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron shitting the bed the past few minutes.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Chalmers 3333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron had a wide open layup but Bosh threw it short.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Horrible shot, but he made it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry ties it up

What a game


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

LEBOOM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits 1 of 2. 7 missed free throws. Heat up 1. 

Not feeling good about this.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

JAMES 333333333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** this site for crashing at the worst time. Anyway....

:manbearpig:!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

What a win.

Lebron, you ****ing animal. 36-13-9 (misses a triple double again :laugh

Bosh fought the butterfingers to put up 19 on 8-14.
Beasley was huge off the bench as the 3rd scorer. 16 points on the night. 
Ray was also big. His 3pt shooting looked great tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The kinggggg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go into the all star break just 2 games behind in the loss column to OKC and the Pacers, for the best record.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Bronny starting his MVP push again, Wade going to get some extra rest and hopefully this is the start of a tear...I really hope we take care of business in OKC coming up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has "foot drop"


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1h
> Heat listing Wade with "foot drop" (a common fibular nerve issue) and day-to-day. Next "day" that matters is Tuesday in Dallas vs. Mavs.
> 
> Will Manso ‏@WillManso 1h
> ...


Why even go to New Orleans? Ok, go promote your shoeline, but dont play in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cannot expressed how pissed I am. One of the best regular season endings in the Big 3 era and my power goes out when Beasley got fouled in transition. Awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^that freaking sucks.











Seen this so many times already, but the guy in the white shirt always makes me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What about the lady going nuts in the blue top! 

Her team is about to lose and she's going cray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric Reid pointed out last night that there is usually a large contingent of Heat fans at all road games, but that there seemed to be the least amount at that game. Then you watch the replay of Lebron going into his celebration dance and you see a bunch of people going crazy. So either they were just all amazed or there were a lot of Heat fans without Heat jerseys on last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> What about the lady going nuts in the blue top!
> 
> Her team is about to lose and she's going cray.


I wondered if LeBron converted her into a Heat fan with that shot. She seems happy.



Wade2Bosh said:


> ^that freaking sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, saw it on realgm and he was my first favorite thing about the .gif.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Eric Reid pointed out last night that there is usually a large contingent of Heat fans at all road games, but that there seemed to be the least amount at that game. Then you watch the replay of Lebron going into his celebration dance and you see a bunch of people going crazy. So either they were just all amazed or there were a lot of Heat fans without Heat jerseys on last night.


Noticed a few people clearly celebrating not wearing Heat gear. Also noticed while watching the game you didn't hear the usual cheers (even ones you hear in rival cities like IND/NY/CHI/etc) after spectacular LeBron plays. Caught me off guard how quiet it'd be after he'd dunk.


Heat posted this though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hard to believe sometimes that the unknown little team I supported during the Jordan era would end up being a national fan favorite.


----------

